# HS928 Hydro Pump replacement questions.



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

a friend of mine has a pretty nice hs928 with the hydrostatic pump went out. 2 shops diagnosed the same thing. bad pump.

one shop quoted him a grand to replace.

what would be easier ( if anyone here has experience changing out a pump )

1. put a used pump in. ( what should he pay for a used pump?) . is it very complicated?

2. or just transfer his motor/bucket/handlebars / etc onto a good 828-928 blower deck?

thanks in advance for any suggestions/advice etc.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

also, when he says the hydro pump went bad does that mean the whole transmission? isn't the pump part of the tranny?


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

If I remember correctly these things have an inline piston pump that is also in the transmission that powers everything like a K46 Tuff Torq transmission and the whole thing is a goner. So its better to buy a new one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

leonz said:


> If I remember correctly these things have an inline piston pump that is also in the transmission that powers everything like a K46 Tuff Torq transmission and the whole thing is a goner. So its better to buy a new one.


well , i have a used on from a 828. wondering if that would work. also , never have taken one out before. i have the shop manual. can take the motor off, the tracks, etc. but never have taken the bed apart and not sure if I need any special tools.

that is why I asked if i would be better off using the whole 828 or another 928 bed assembly with the tracks and everything and just transferring the motor, bucket, and handle bars over.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I wish I could be more help, I am too used to mining machinery 
that is built from the bottom up.

Once you have the motor off you should have plenty of room to 
work to change it out.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I've never heard of a Honda hydro pump going bad but it is not impossible. Did it run out of fluid? Changing the hydro pump takes a lot of disassembly, but as long as nothing is seized it is straight forward. If you can get a good used hydro pump for $100-150 it'd be worth it. In my area I've seen complete Honda HS828/928 "tractors" for 250-350 on a few occasions. If you end up replacing the pump, make sure you service the right side transmission. Check the sticky thread on that.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

i got the hydo tranny out but i had to take the whole bed apart. I thought i only had to take the one side opposite the right side tranny and just slip the shaft off that side but it would not come off so I had to take that side off as well.

it appears that the rt side tranny has never been service. the grease is just caked in. 

from all this work it appears that it may be easier just to do a whole bed swap if i can find a 928 with a bad motor or at least a good motor bed and swap out everything.

i never have serviced a right side tranny and this will be good practise. 

i wonder if it is possible that the diagnosis from the 2 shops was wrong and it IS the right side tranny and not the hydrostatic tranny. is there a way to test this theory? could you run motor , put it in forward and/or reverse and view the axles turning?

my friend said it hasn't leaked out the fluid. I asked him that. he is about 50 miles away so have not had a chance to inspect it.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

You can test it when it is all assembled, place the unit on a few blocks of wood to keep the tracks up in the air, start the engine, move the transmission lever to neutral, engage the drive handle and tie it down wit tape or a string, move the lever forward or reverse and look at the output axle, it should spin in the corresponding direction, if it does but the tracks don't move, it is likely the right side transmission. The one thing that I would check is the little lever to "disengage" the tranny, make sure it operates as it should as it may be keeping the transmission disengaged.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

YSHSfan said:


> You can test it when it is all assembled, place the unit on a few blocks of wood to keep the tracks up in the air, start the engine, move the transmission lever to neutral, engage the drive handle and tie it down wit tape or a string, move the lever forward or reverse and look at the output axle, it should spin in the corresponding direction, if it does but the tracks don't move, it is likely the right side transmission. The one thing that I would check is the little lever to "disengage" the tranny, make sure it operates as it should as it may be keeping the transmission disengaged.


ok. thanks.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

if the seal came out of the hydro, can you push it back in and bleed the air out without removing the unit from the bed?


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

orangputeh said:


> if the seal came out of the hydro, can you push it back in and bleed the air out without removing the unit from the bed?


I read that a forum member was able to do exactly that and he was successful. 
If going on that direction I'd clean the oil from the seal and its mounting bore to install it on a completely dry surface (otherwise it may come off with little pressure).


----------

